# 40S&W SD Rounds....



## hi im drummer03 (Oct 27, 2008)

Is there pros or cons between regular SD Rounds and Bonded Rounds?
Im looking at Remington Gold Sabres Bonded or Regular in 165gr...
If i could get some light shined on this subject it will be appreciated....


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

Bonded means the jacket has been bonded to the lead, so no jacket separation. I have some GS bonded, but I probably won't buy anymore. I prefer HST or Gold Dot.

I have a 9, but it really doesn't matter. GS gets the job done.


----------



## hi im drummer03 (Oct 27, 2008)

How come you dont like GS? See im the complete opposite.I wont go back to FHS.They are not the same bullet as they were 15 years ago.Some of my LEO buddies has seen those FHS not penetrate.A man was shot 7 times with these rounds was not killed only injured.The man had on a leather jacket and most of the rounds just curled up when they hit the jacket...


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

HST is a new bullet design and completely different then the old Hi-Shok/Hydra-Shok. Go look up some tests of the HST and check out the expansion. It's really a beautiful sight. Overall fantastic cartridge, especially for the $20/50 price online.

Golden Saber is OK, namely the price drives me away. I'm more the confident in their performance. I also feel the same way about Gold Dots, however their price is much more closer to HST, so I'll buy them when I can't find HST.


----------



## hi im drummer03 (Oct 27, 2008)

I found the regular type 50 count for 15.99 the Bonded for 19.99


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

hi im drummer03 said:


> I found the regular type 50 count for 15.99 the Bonded for 19.99


Where at? I've only found the 25 round boxes for that price...I'll pick some up if they're that cheap.


----------

